# Simple early supper



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a little swordfish and golden tile with a side of cabbage. No carbs and a little dusting of lemon pepper seasoning on the fish, good to go...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that looks good! What's the white stuff on the plate?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Homemade tartar sauce.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

simple and good!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

DangWade!!! Just hadmy wisdom tooofuffes yanked today and that is killing me!!!! :notworthy:

Well, back to the Cosby food.... hopefully I get one with a roofy :whistling:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey Wade. Tartar sauce recipe?*

The best Tartar sauce I remember eating was at Ft. Polk, LA. Of course, lots of stuff tasted good in Basic Training--stuff I probably wouldn't eat now.

Portman's Tartar Sauce (Save-a-Lot brand) is pretty good but I'd really like a killer recipe.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What was for desert?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tartar. Chop up a couple shallots very fine. Juice two lemons. A couple tablespoons of Wickles relish and Vlasic dill relish. A good dusting of ground dill weed. About two tablespoons of capers. (Mix the capers, lemon juice, relish and shallots in a small food processor) Bout 2 cups of Hellmans mayo. Whip it all together and let it sit at least overnight. Enjoy! Alas, still watching what I eat so no desert....

Edit...
I never measure any of the ingredients. Were I to guess?
1 Tbsp Wickles relish
1 Tbsp Vlasic dill relish
2 to 3 shallots diced
2 lemons juiced
1 heaping Tbsp capers
1/2 tsp dill weed
Half to 3/4 jar of Hellmans mayo

I use a small food processor to blend the capers, lemon juice, diced shallots and relishes to a pretty fine mixture. 
Mixes more evenly and makes the sauce more creamy. Add mayo to desired thickness.


----------



## T Young (Aug 26, 2017)

We caught a few trout and whiting and had just cole slaw with a platter of fresh grilled fish. Nothing better then fresh fish you caught yourself.


----------

